# Photo Compression



## hariharan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have too many photos ( about 27 GB ) of them taken from my digi cam. These photos were taken with 7MP resolution and the size of each photo is about 3 -3.5 MB. Now i need to compress them without loss in quality. 
I tried opening the photos and saving them in the same format, the photo size reduces ( it came down to abt 600KB), but I could not see any perceptible change in the quality. What exactly is happening here? I saw all the parameters of the photo in its property file were unchanged.
Is there any good free photo / image compressor that would do the job for me easily. I want the photos to retain the same resolution and the format, but reduction in size. 
Suggest the best possible solution. Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^   hey, thanx for this, even i was looking for sumthing like this Picasa..as even i was relying on the old MS Paint..but it was a really tedious task.. 

Will the Picasa convert all the pics at one go ?? or will i hv to go it one-by-one for every single pic ??
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## dpuk (Nov 10, 2008)

Picasa is a great application Ashu...
It will convert all you pics folderwise...you can convert all the pics at once....no hassles, no problems at all.....you can keep the original ones as well as the picasa's.
I'm using it and I've converted around 2-3Gb photos tu put in my cellphone...it works just fine....you can choose quality settings, the size and there are also editing options.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ 

hey thanx alot lot for the reply buddy.. really appreciate it, will try out the s/w from *ahem...* sources..


----------



## dpuk (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ let me suggest you the best source -----------> Google!!!
yeah, right, it's FREEE!!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 11, 2008)

You can also use Irfan View. It also has the ability to rename the files accordingly. And it has advanced features tooo.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ ooh, good then, will try out that too... i guess its a freeware...


----------



## dpuk (Nov 11, 2008)

dude even PICASSA is a freeware....download it.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 11, 2008)

picasa is a *freeware*, but it takes a *lot of memory*.


----------



## hariharan (Nov 11, 2008)

I use Picasa for Photo Management in my desktop. I would try out the photo compression feature. 

But what I don't understand is Picasa compresses the picture by reduction in resolution. What MSPAINT does is, reduction in image size without reduction in resolution. Still 3xxx by 2xxx is retained, but size is reduced drastically. How is this possible. 

Is it possible to do the same all at one go for an entire folder using Picasa / Irfanivew / any other freeware?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 11, 2008)

i haven`t read other replies

just dload vso image resizer and size will come down to 200-250kb per photo and quality will be same

for more support contact me at yahoo messenger: id : great_dindi


----------



## hariharan (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ thanks


----------



## bragss2 (Nov 12, 2008)

irfan view too can resize without much ado. digit oct issue has included a small explanatory workshop too.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeppp, thats wat I was going to put now....

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2008)

Batch conversion software don't generally come bundled with the camera?

I got my copy of Adobe Photoshop Album (Starter Edition) with one! Also, it is free to download from Adobe's site as well.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 14, 2008)

But the size is gigantic


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 15, 2008)

hjpotter92 said:


> But the size is gigantic



7.8 MB is gigantic???
guess you are on dial up.

Anyways, how does Adobe Photoshop Album compare to lightroom or adobe photoshop elements (only the organiser part, editing is not required)


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 15, 2008)

hariharan said:


> What MSPAINT does is, reduction in image size without reduction in resolution. Still 3xxx by 2xxx is retained, but size is reduced drastically. How is this possible.


Pictures are usually saved in RAW format within the camera which have a lot of picture details and thus needs more space. While compression softwares efficiently reduces picture size removing those details in a way such that minute deterioration takes place in terms of picture quality. JPEG is a widely used compressed format.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> 7.8 MB is gigantic???
> guess you are on dial up.
> 
> Anyways, how does Adobe Photoshop Album compare to lightroom or adobe photoshop elements (only the organiser part, editing is not required)



Not the dnload size, but the memory size...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 15, 2008)

oops, sorry.
any views about the softwares organising capabilities?


----------



## tech_creeds (Nov 19, 2008)

hi frends......
dont forget to check out fotosizer its a good piece of software with batch convertion feature. its interface too is very good just try it ,its freeware


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2008)

Picasa is confusing and it raids my hard drives without asking me!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

Irfanview should do the trick


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 19, 2008)

If u have an ocean of patience you can do this one...

Open each photo in mspaint and save it as .jpg

This will reduce each file to about 500 kb

If there is any other way to change the format of all the files at once u can try that...


----------



## maindola (Nov 19, 2008)

Step1: Open Irfan View, Press S for "Save as" to save the file in desired format (Jpeg in case its a RAW format).

Step 2: Use Cntrl+R to resize the file to desired size.

This should reduce the size to a great extent.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 19, 2008)

hariharan said:


> I have too many photos ( about 27 GB ) of them taken from my digi cam. These photos were taken with 7MP resolution and the size of each photo is about 3 -3.5 MB. Now i need to compress them without loss in quality.
> I tried opening the photos and saving them in the same format, the photo size reduces ( it came down to abt 600KB), but I could not see any perceptible change in the quality. What exactly is happening here? I saw all the parameters of the photo in its property file were unchanged.
> Is there any good free photo / image compressor that would do the job for me easily. I want the photos to retain the same resolution and the format, but reduction in size.
> Suggest the best possible solution. Thanks



Buddy you need *XAT Image optimizer*
Its a powerful tool for image optimization, that not only includes loss less compression, but various other utilities (like adding text, watermarks or correcting tilt error etc). Support batch conversion as well. Very handy tool. Have been using this for ages...


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 IrfanView! Really lightweight - filesize and memory and lots of options.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 20, 2008)

You can use The GIMP.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 20, 2008)

GIMP isn't user friendly. Open IView, press '*B*' and go to the extents of conversion, renaming.... and the lot.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

hariharan said:


> I tried opening the photos and saving them in the same format, the photo size reduces ( it came down to abt 600KB), but I could not see any perceptible change in the quality. What exactly is happening here? I saw all the parameters of the photo in its property file were unchanged.


Technically speaking, there has been loss of quality as it is a JPEG file.

I think you've used MsPaint and saved it again, Paint has compressed it more and there *has* been loss of quality, but you can't actually observe it as it is a photograph taken through a camera of physical sorroundings. It has got millions of pixels of different colours, it makes the loss very difficult to observe.

If you will, try saving a BITMAP file drawn by a child to JPEG file through Photoshop & GIMP, they'll give you options of various compressing levels ranging from 1-10 and you'll be able to observe the loss of quality & the quality difference in 2 JPEG files compressed at different levels. JPEG is lossy compression.


----------



## hariharan (Dec 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Technically speaking, there has been loss of quality as it is a JPEG file.
> 
> I think you've used MsPaint and saved it again, Paint has compressed it more and there *has* been loss of quality, but you can't actually observe it as it is a photograph taken through a camera of physical sorroundings. It has got millions of pixels of different colours, it makes the loss very difficult to observe.
> 
> If you will, try saving a BITMAP file drawn by a child to JPEG file through Photoshop & GIMP, they'll give you options of various compressing levels ranging from 1-10 and you'll be able to observe the loss of quality & the quality difference in 2 JPEG files compressed at different levels. JPEG is lossy compression.



Thanks a lot... also thanks to *SAM9S* for suggesting XAT Image Optimizer... It works great.. The right tool i Needed


----------



## sam9s (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ told you..  but good to see that the purpose was solved.....


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi..
when i went to the official site of xat.com  to download the XAT IMage optimizer..
 in Google Chrome browser, it tells  that that " xatio.exe "  file will harm ur computer..!! and do u want to download it.??!!  

 wat to do ..Please help me out guys..!!! I have antiavira antivirus personal free edition antivirus in my system..


----------



## sam9s (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Well cant help here, my version has nothing official about it....


----------



## ztbryan (Jan 7, 2009)

try irfanview's batch conversion and you won't be disappointed


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ 

yup, its a good option as well, hv tried it... 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------

